#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Προσομοίωση διαφράγματος

## sundance

http://lhlogismiki.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1702

Μήπως κατι δεν κατάλαβα?

Όταν σε κάποιον όροφο δεν εχουμε πλάκα,τοτε το fespa : θεωρεί ελεύθερους τους κόμβους χωρις καμια δεσμευση διαφράγματος (αύξηση της δυσκαμψίας κατά τον κατακόρυφο άξονα της δοκού)(?)

Τι στο καλό λέει στο πόστ ο ποιητής?

----------


## Xάρης

Το διάφραγμα στο Fespa προσομοιώνεται μέσω της αύξησης της δυσκαμψίας των πλακοδοκών στο επίπεδο της πλάκας.
Αν οι δοκοί είναι ορθογωνικές τότε δεν έχουμε και διάφραγμα.
Αν δεν έχουμε καθόλου δοκούς πάλι δεν έχουμε διάφραγμα.
Αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να έχουμε διάφραγμα θα το κάνουμε τοποθετώντας χιαστί δοκούς με πολύ μεγάλη δυστένεια και χωρίς βάρος/μάζα σε συνδυασμό με τις περιμετρικές δοκούς.

----------


## sundance

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.Έτσι τα ξέρω κι εγώ.

Επίσης απ'όσο ξέρω,αν στον τελευταίο όροφο δεν υπάρχει πλάκα,γίνεται κανονικά ανάλυση με μετακίνηση μαζών χωρίς την ύπαρξη διαφράγματος.

Γιατί ο ποιητής προτείνει την στρεπτική ζευγών δεν γνωρίζω και με παραξενεύει.

----------


## Xάρης

Η μέθοδος των στρεπτικών ζευγών χρησιμοποιείται όταν έχουν δύο ή περισσότερες κατηγορίες δ (διαφράγματα) στην ίδια στάθμη.

----------


## sundance

Με κάλυψες απόλυτα.

----------


## palex

Από την υποστήριξη όταν δεν έχεις διαφραγμα προτείνουν να λυνεις με στεπτικά ζευγη γιατι δεν εχει νοημα ο υπολογισμος πλασματικων αξόνων κτλ.
Σε μεταλλικα με πολλούς κομβους ενδιαμεσους στους στυλους για χιαστα κτλ ουτως η αλλως μπερδευεται και να θες δεν σε αφήνει να λύσεις με μετατόπιση μαζων.
Αλλο που με απασχολέι είναι οτι στο manual των μεταλλικων με το παραδειγμα της συμμικτης πλάκας για να προσομοιώσει διάφραγμα παει μετα την εισαγωγή της πλακας και πειραζει ενα συντελεστη δυσκαμψιας δοκου λ και τον κανει 10000.
Ομως πηγαινοντας και εγω να κανω το ίδιο είδα οτι ουτως η αλλως 10000 ειναι η default τιμη.
Δεν τα εχω μπροστα ουτε προγραμμα ουτε manual, αν μπορειτε δειτε το αυτο που λεω γιατι ειναι λίγο περίεργο.
Τελικα εγω στις συμμικτές πλακες δεν παιρναω καθόλου τις πλακες βαζω μονο τα φορτία, μετα βαζω μελη προσομοίωσης διαφραγματος και μετα λυνω με στρεπτικά ζευγη.
Αλλα δεν μου αρεσει ουτε αυτο, γιατι αναλογως πως ρίχνεις τις δοκους προσομοιωσης διαφραγματος επιβαρύνονται διαφορετικά υποστυλώματα και θέλει προσοχή.
Σαν προγραμμα υστερει πολυ σε αυτό το θέμα και ειναι βασικό σε πολλες μεταλλικες κατασκευες.

----------


## sundance

1. για να προσομοιωθει σωστα η διαφραγματικη λειτουργια στο παρακατω κτιριο πρεπει να κανω κατι επιπλεον?

αυτο  που με προβληματιζει ειναι αν στις δοκους 3,4,5,7 που δεν πιανει σε ολο  το μηκος τους το διαφραγμα αν προσαυξανει σε ολο το μηκος τους την  ακαμψια κατα τον κατακορυφο αξονα...

αν ναι τοτε ειναι σωστο να  σπασω αυτες τις δκους σε δυο επιμερους την καθε μια (με λοιπους κομβους)  οπου η μια απο τις δυο θα φτανει μεχρι την ακρη του διαφραγματος.ετσι  επιτυγχανω σε αυτη διατομη πλακοδοκου (ορθως) και στην αλλη ,αφου δεν  πιανεται απο διαφραγμα διατομη ορθογωνικη (παλι ορθως)

ποια η γνωμη σας?





2. ανισοσταθμιες 0,5-1μετρο παραγεται διαφορετικους οροφους (φεσπα) ή βαζετε εναν οροφο με Ζ δοκο κλπ?



3. δύο ή περισσότερες κατηγορίες δ (διαφράγματα) στην ίδια στάθμη, ποτε μπορουμε να εχουμε? οταν πχ προσομοιωνουμε σε εναν οροφο 2 σταθμες?


4. αν την κατασκευη στο παρακατω σχημα, την προσομοιωσουμε σε εναν οροφο (φεσπα), τοτε:



α) το προγραμμα θα δωσει αυτοματα 2 ομαδες δ, για καθε διαφραγμα?

β) θα χρειαστει να λυσω με στρεπτικα μονο?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Τοποθετώ λοιπούς κόμβους και χωρίζω τις δοκούς σε τμήμα που συνδέεται με πλάκα (πλακοδοκός) και τμήμα που δεν συνδέεται (ορθογωνική). Έχει σημασία και για την μεταφορά των φορτίων της πλάκας και για το διάφραγμα.

2. Μία στάθμη με δοκό Ζ.

3. Όταν έχεις δύο στάθμες με υψομετρική διαφορά τέτοια που αν θεωρήσεις ότι αποτελούν διαφορετικά διαφράγματα, τότε ορίζεις δύο ομάδες δ. Αν δεν σου είναι κόπος και αν προβληματίζεσαι, επιλύεις με τον έναν και τον άλλο τρόπο και βλέπεις τις διαφορές.

4. Αυτόματα δεν νομίζω ότι το λαμβάνει. Εφόσον Η2>>Η1, θεωρώ ορθότερο να δώσεις διαφορετικές στάθμες.

----------


## sundance

2. μεχρι τι υψομετρικη διαφορα δινεις ιδιο διαφραγμα? 
δεν ειναι ορθοτερο να δημιουργηθει νεος οροφος για το υψηλοτερο διαφραγμα, αφου αν προκειται για 1 μετρο διαφορα, θα προσομοιωθει σωστοτερα και το υψος του υποστυλωματος.

4. β) θα χρειαστει να λυσω με στρεπτικα μονο?                         

5. αν καταλαβαινω καλα, το προγραμμα δεχεται ενα διαφραγμα για καθε οροφο και επιλυση με μετατοπιση μαζων.
αν καποιος θελει 2 διαφραγματα σε εναν οροφο, τοτε επιλυει μονο με στρεπτικα ζευγη. σωστα?

6. το φεσπα υπολογιζει τα υψη δοκων και οροφων απο το κ.β της δοκου(πλακοδοκου)
αυτο το υπολογιζεται με ακριβεια ή βαζετε ως υψος το υψος της ανω επιφανειας πλακας?

π.χ αν εχω *3 μετρα* υψος ανω πλακας, τοτε θα πρεπει να δωσω στο φεσπα, (παχος πλακας 18εκ, πλακοδοκος 25/50, συνερ. πλατος 100εκ): *2.84μ*... 
μπορουν τετοιες μικροδιαφορες να αλλαξουν το μοντελο μας?

----------


## Xάρης

2: Γενικώς, το 1μ είναι το όριο για μένα. Κάθε περίπτωση όμως εξετάζεται διαφορετικά.

4, 5: Στρεπτικά ζεύγη χρησιμοποιείς μόνο όταν έχεις περισσότερα του ενός διαφράγματα στην ίδια στάθμη.

6: Το άνω μέρος της πλάκας λαμβάνω ως υψόμετρο στάθμης και μόνο στη θεμελίωση λαμβάνω υπόψη μου το κ.β. της πεδιλοδοκού.

----------


## sundance

6.  δλδ τετοιες διαφορες 15-20εκ στα υψη,  δεν αλλαζουν το μοντελο μας?

7. στην παρακατω περιπτωση, εχω υποστυλωμα το οποιο ειναι 3 μετρα πανω απο το εδαφος και 1,5 μετρο κατω.
θα πρεπει να παρω υψος υποστυλωματος 3μ ή 4,5?

----------


## Xάρης

6. Σημαντικά; Μάλλον όχι. Γιατί όμως λες ότι έχεις διαφορές 15-20εκ.; Αν οι δοκοί είναι ίδιου ύψους σ' όλους τους ορόφους, τότε δεν έχεις διαφορές. Ακόμα όμως και σ' έναν όροφο έχουμε διαφορές, όταν οι δοκοί είναι διαφορετικού ύψους. Πιάσε το αυγό και κούρευ' το!

7. Λαμβάνω πάνω από 4,5μ. 3,00+1,50+(0,30-0,50), αναλόγως του ύψους του πεδίλου.

----------


## sundance

6. αν παει καποιος με τα κ.β (ας υποθεσουμε οτι ολες οι δοκοι ειναι ιδιοι), τοτε:

αν εχω *3 μετρα* υψος ανω πλακας, τοτε θα πρεπει να δωσω στο φεσπα, (παχος πλακας 18εκ, πλακοδοκος 25/50, συνερ. πλατος 100εκ): *2.84μ*... 

εσυ αφου παιρνεις υψος ανω πλακος διαστασιολογεις για 3μ ενω εγω για 2.85...
θεωρητικα υπαρχει διαφορα...


7. συμφωνω. δινεις δηλαδη μια σταθμη στα +3 και σταθμη θεμελιωσης στα -1.7, σωστα?
απλα ηθελα να το διευκρινισω, διοτι σε ενα ισογειο με υπογειο, παρομοια περιπτωση, χρειαζομαι 4 σταθμες για σωστη προσομοιωση και οχι 3!!!

----------


## Xάρης

6. Δεν σε ακολουθώ. Αν το Κ.Β. Στον π.χ. 4ο όροφο είναι 0,16εκ. κάτω από την τελική στάθμη πλάκας, τότε και στον 3ο όροφο θα είναι 0,16εκ. κάτω από την τελική στάθμη πλάκας και η διάφορα των δυο ορόφων θα είναι 3μ.

7. Περίπου τόσο.
Γίνεται και με τρεις στάθμες. Να προσαρμόσεις κατάλληλα τα υψόμετρο των κόμβων των πεδίλων που είναι πιο ψηλά.
Αφού ψάχνεται τόσο, κάνε δυο τρεις αναλύσεις και δες αν έχεις σημαντικές διαφορές.

----------


## sundance

6. εσυ στο μοντελο σου θα εχεις π.χ 3 οροφοι απο 3 μετρα εγω εγω 3 οροφοι απο 2,85...

7. αυτο που λες δεν γινεται, διοτι οι κομβοι μπαινουν εκει που υπαρχει σταθμη. αρα χρειαζομαι μια εοιπλεον σταθμη για τους κομβους θεμελιωσης των πεδιλων που ειναι πιο ψηλα.

----------


## Xάρης

6. Αφού 3μ είναι το μικτό ύψος, από άνω πλευρά της πλάκας σε άνω πλευρά της πλάκας του αμέσως ανώτερου ορόφου, γιατί να έχεις 2,85μ; Είτε μετρήσεις από τα Κ.Β. των πλακοδοκών είτε όχι.

7. Το υψόμετρο των κόμβων μπορείς να το αλλάξεις. Αν όμως οι κόμβοι με διαφορετικό υψόμετρο (συντεταγμένη Υ) συνδέονται με δοκούς, τότε αυτοί οι δοκοί θα έχουν κλίση στο κατακόρυφο επίπεδο. Κλίση που μπορεί να είναι πολύ μικρή (ασήμαντη) ή μεγάλη, αναλόγως της διαφοράς των υψομέτρων και την απόσταση των κόμβων στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο.
Και έτσι όμως, μπορούμε να εισάγουμε, σε μια στάθμη, ενδιάμεσους κόμβους σε ένα κατακόρυφο στοιχείο, ώστε να μην έχουμε κεκλιμένες δοκούς.

----------


## sundance

6. εχεις δικιο, απλα 'σημαντικη' διαφορα προκυπτει πχ σε ενα 2οροφο, που εχει μεσοδοκο

εσυ πχ θα εχεις, μεσοδοκο στα 3μ, ισογειο στα 5 και οροφο στα 8

με τα κβ θα εχω, μεσοδοκο στα 2,75, ισογειο στα 4,85 και οροφο στα 7,85

ειναι 2 μοντελα, τα οποια θεωρητικα διαφερουν καμποσο.


7. οντως γινεται. το ερωτημα στην περιπτωση του σχηματος που παρεθεσα ειναι αλλο:

αν ορισω οτι την σταθμη 1 ως οροφο θεμελιωσης, οι σεισμικες δυναμεις θα ασκηθουν απο την πανω σταθμη (την 3 δηλαδη), αν δεν κανω λαθος (ας υποθεσουμε οτι η 2 σταθμη δεν υπαρχει).

το κομματι των υποστυλωματων ~1,5μ (τα μπροστα χωρις τοιχωμα υπογειου), δεν θα παρει σεισμικη δυναμη, το οποιο δεν ειναι σωστο. (ισοδυναμη στατικη)

επισης αν αντι για υποστυλωματα ηταν τοιχεια, τοτε παλι θα ειχα προβλημα με τον υπολογισμο του nv, αφου θα επρεπε να ορισω ενα υψος για τον υπολογισμο της τεμνουσας βασης.


8. τωρα προσεξα αυτο το κομματι στο εγχειριδιο



αυτο με που αναφερεται στην 'προσοχη', τι ακριβως εννοει?

----------


## Kostas2002

6. Η σχετική απόσταση των σταθμών θα είναι 3μ και όχι 2,85
8. Πρέπει να δηλώσεις τον όροφο θεμελίωσης πριν αρχίσεις να εισάγεις κόμβους.

----------


## sundance

6. δες το παραδειγμα που αναφερω...ειναι αλλο μοντελο για την καθε περιπτωση

8. προφανως, για ποιο λογο ομως?

----------


## Xάρης

6. Ποια "μεσοδοκός"; Βάλε ένα σχήμα να καταλάβουμε.
Όπως και να χει, κάνε παραμετρικές επιλύσεις για να εντοπίσεις τις διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο θεωρήσεων.
Μόνο έτσι θα έχεις ίδια άποψη επί του θέματος.

8. Για να μην παιδευτείς στην εισαγωγή των δεδομένων. Αλλιώς πρέπει να είσαι "μάστορας" του Fespa.

----------


## sundance

6. δεν εχει κι αλλο σχημα χαχαχα. φαντασου ενα διωροφο, με πλακα οροφου στα 5 μετρα και μεσοδοκο (χωρις πλακα) στα 3. θα το διερευνησω, αν και μαλλον πλεον θα παω με τα κ.β

7. για εδω αποψη??

8. μαλλον εννοει ολους τους κομβους που μπαινουν στην θεμελιωση (πχ 4 ανα πεδιλο), οποτε μετα θελουν χειροκινητα αλλαγη...

----------


## Xάρης

6. Και αν έχεις δοκούς διαφορετικού ύψους στην ίδια στάθμη τι θα κάνεις; Φαντάσου να έχεις αλλού δοκό με h=0,80μ, αλλού με h=0,50μ κι αλλού με h=0,00μ (ορθογωνική). 
Και αν σε έναν κόμβο στύλου συντρέχουν από τη μια πλευρά δοκός με ύψος 0,50μ κι απ' την άλλη πλευρά δοκός με ύψος 0,80μ, τι θα κάνεις;

8. Κάνε τη δοκιμή να έχεις ξεχάσει το υπόγειο και να θέλεις να το βάλεις εκ των υστέρων και θα καταλάβεις ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## sundance

8. κανενα προβλημα δεν μου παρουσιαστηκε. απλα μετατρεπεις τις δοκους του κατωτερου οροφου σε τοιχωματα υπογειου και κανεις παραγωγη θεμελιωσης. (???)

παραθετω 2 μοντελα.



http://oi39.tinypic.com/s12gki.jpg

ερωτησεις:

9. ποια ειναι σωστη ως προσομοιωση? η περιπτωση α οπου η θεμελιωση γινεται σε διαφορετικες σταθμες ή η β, οπου η θεμελιωση γινεται στην ιδια (με διαφορετικα υψομετρα)?

10. στην περιπτωση β που εχω τοιχωματα, το nv απο ποιο υψομετρο θα το ορισω να μετραει? απο το -1,5 ή το 0?

11. και στις 2 περιπτωσεις καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει συνδετηρια δοκος απο τα δεξια πεδιλα (που ειναι ψηλοτερα) και τελος τα υποστυλωματα αριστερα?

----------


## sundance

κανεις?????????? 






> 1. για να προσομοιωθει σωστα η διαφραγματικη λειτουργια στο παρακατω κτιριο πρεπει να κανω κατι επιπλεον?
> 
> αυτο  που με προβληματιζει ειναι αν στις δοκους 3,4,5,7 που δεν πιανει  σε ολο  το μηκος τους το διαφραγμα αν προσαυξανει σε ολο το μηκος τους  την  ακαμψια κατα τον κατακορυφο αξονα...
> 
> αν ναι τοτε ειναι σωστο να  σπασω αυτες τις δκους σε δυο επιμερους την  καθε μια (με λοιπους κομβους)  οπου η μια απο τις δυο θα φτανει μεχρι  την ακρη του διαφραγματος.ετσι  επιτυγχανω σε αυτη διατομη πλακοδοκου  (ορθως) και στην αλλη ,αφου δεν  πιανεται απο διαφραγμα διατομη  ορθογωνικη (παλι ορθως)
> 
> ποια η γνωμη σας?


στην παραπανω περιπτωση, αν πχ σπασω την δοκο 4 με λοιπο κομβο στο σημειο που φτανει η πλακα, τοτε ο κομβος του Κ2 θα πρεπει να ανηκει σε διαγραγμα? ή θα πρεπει να επεμβω και να τον θεσω σε τιμη 0? (ομαδα δ διαφραγματος)

----------


## Xάρης

Όπως σου απάντησα παραπάνω (βλ. #8) τις δικούς πρέπει να τις χωρίς εις με λοιπούς κόμβους.
Για το μοντέλο της φωτογραφίας δεν έχει σημασία αν ο Κ2 είναι μέρος του διαφράγματος ή όχι.

----------


## sundance

στο παρακατω σχημα



η πλακα στην 1η σταθμη δεν εξασφαλιζει διαφραγματικη λειτουργια -> κενο>35% της κατοψης

αν ομως την βαλω την πλακα στο προσομοιωμα, το προγραμμα θα την θεωρησει διαφραγμα.

ποια η γνωμη σας?

----------


## Kostas2002

8. Για να υπολογίσει το nv.

----------


## sundance

> στο παρακατω σχημα
> 
> 
> 
> η πλακα στην 1η σταθμη δεν εξασφαλιζει διαφραγματικη λειτουργια -> κενο>35% της κατοψης
> 
> αν ομως την βαλω την πλακα στο προσομοιωμα, το προγραμμα θα την θεωρησει διαφραγμα.
> 
> ποια η γνωμη σας?




αυτο το εχει συναντησει κανεις να μας πει την αποψη του?

----------


## Xάρης

8. Δεν έχει σχέση με το nv. Το πού θα υπολογιστεί το nv το ορίζεις μέσω του υψομέτρου βάσης.

Στο εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του Fespa τα γράφει αναλυτικά:
"*Όροφος θεμελίωσης* 
Η επιλογή της παραμέτρου αυτής έχει τις ακόλουθες επιδράσεις: 
Για υποστυλώματα που εισάγονται στον αμέσως ανώτερο όροφο είναι προεπιλεγμένη η πάκτωση του κόμβου αρχής, ο οποίος -βέβαια- κείται στον όροφο θεμελίωσης. Στον  όροφο  αυτό  γίνεται  Παραγωγή  θεμελίωσης    με  τις  εντολές  που  περιγράφονται στην §4.1.2 Από τον όροφο αυτόν και χαμηλότερα όλοι οι κόμβοι έχουν ομάδα διαφράγματος δ=0, δηλαδή για τους ορόφους αυτούς: 

Δεν υπολογίζεται πλασματικός άξονας. Δεν λαμβάνονται υπόψη τυχηματικές εκκεντρότητες. 76  Εγχειρίδιο χειρισμού Δεν  τυπώνονται  αποτελέσματα  σεισμικού  αρμού,  σχετικών  μετατοπίσεων, ούτε φαινόμενα 2ας τάξης."

Το διάφραγμα στο Fespa υπολογίζεται με την αύξηση (πολλαπλασιασμό με έναν συντελεστή) της ροπής αδράνειας των πλακοδοκών. Εφόσον δεν έχεις πλακοδοκό, δεν έχεις διάφραγμα.
Αν τους κόμβους των στύλων που δεν συνδέονται με πλακοδοκούς τους βάλεις στο διάφραγμα ή όχι, έχει επίδραση μόνο στις διαστάσεις της στάθμης και άρα στον υπολογισμό των εκκεντροτήτων.

Πρόσεξε μόνο το εξής:
"*Όροφος που καθορίζει τον πλασματικό άξονα* -10  (=Αυτόματο):  Το  πρόγραμμα  προσδιορίζει  αυτόματα  το  πλησιέστερο επίπεδο  προς  την  στάθμη  yο = 0.8*Η,  όπου  Η  το  ύψος  του  κτιρίου.  Βλ. §Α1.1. 
Η  επιλογή  συγκεκριμένου  επιπέδου  κρίνεται σκόπιμη,  όταν  πλησίον  της στάθμης 0.8*Η υπάρχει επίπεδο το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί ως διάφραγμα (π.χ. πέργκολα ή σκελετός από δοκούς και υποστυλώματα χωρίς πλάκες). Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, θα πρέπει να δοθεί ως επίπεδο που καθορίζει τον πλασματικό άξονα το πλησιέστερο διάφραγμα στην στάθμη 0.8*Η."

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

στο σχημα εδω 

δεν θα αλλαξεις ομαδα δ για τα Κ2,Κ4,Κ5,Κ6?

-------

αρα στο σχημα που παρεθεσα πιο πανω 

πως θα το αντιμετωπιζες? θα οριζες ως "*Όροφος που καθορίζει τον πλασματικό άξονα'' * τον 2?

και αντε, σε αυτη την περιπτωση γινειατι διοτι ισχυει το ''όταν  πλησίον  της στάθμης 0.8*Η υπάρχει επίπεδο το οποίο δεν λειτουργεί ως διάφραγμα ''

αν πχ ειχα το ιδιο κτιριο οπως στο σχημα αλλα με αλλους 4 οροφους απο πανω, τοτε δεν ισχυει...

----------


## Xάρης

Για το συγκεκριμένο κτήριο, όχι.
---
Βάσει των οδηγιών του εγχειριδίου χρήσης του Fespa που παρέθεσα στο μήνυμα #30.

----------


## sundance

> Για το συγκεκριμένο κτήριο, όχι.


σε τι κτιριο θα αλλαζες?




> άσει των οδηγιών του εγχειριδίου χρήσης του Fespa που παρέθεσα στο μήνυμα #30.


ισως ειναι το καλυτερο να θεσω τιμη 0 (ομαδα δ) στα υποστυλωματα της σταθμης 1?

"*Όροφος που καθορίζει τον πλασματικό άξονα* -10  (=Αυτόματο)  αυτη η επιλογη που ειναι?

----------


## Xάρης

Κάθε κτίριο και ξεχωριστή περίπτωση. Κάποια πράγματα δεν θα ήθελα να τα βάλω σε "καλούπια" γιατί δεν μπαίνουν.

Από τους κόμβους που ανέφερες, ο Κ4 δεν πρέπει να έχει τιμή 0 αφού συνδέεται με πλακοδοκό.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου και γι αυτό το κτήριο, όχι.
Κάνε τις δοκιμές σου και πες μας. Δες πώς επηρεάζονται οι διαστάσεις του κτηρίου στην εν λόγω στάθμη και κατ΄ επέκταση οι υπολογιζόμενες εκκεντρότητες.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση βέβαια το κτήριο είναι μια σταλιά και θα έχει τον ελάχιστο οπλισμό στους στύλους ελάχιστων διαστάσεων λόγω αγκυρώσεων οπότε μόνο για πειραματισμό προσφέρεται.

Κτίριο --> Αντισεισμικός --> Κέντρο δυσκαμψίας κτιρίου --> Όροφος που καθορίζει τον πλασματικό άξονα

----------


## sundance

το κτιριο ειναι για απεικονιση απλως...θα μπορουσε να εχει 500τ.μ κατοψη.

στο κτιριο αυτο http://www.emichanikos.gr/attachment...9&d=1374832416

μηπως εν τελει ειναι καλυτερα να μην βαλω καθολου την πλακα της 1ης σταθμης (για να μην θεωρηθει διαφραγμα), και να περασω φορτια χειροκινητα?

πχ σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι γινεται?

----------


## Xάρης

Ξεχνάς τον τρόπο που προσομοιώνει το διάφραγμα το Fespa!
Αφαίρεσε από το διάφραγμα τους κόμβους που δεν συνδέονται με πλακοδοκούς στις στάθμες 1 και 2.
Τίποτα άλλο.

Επειδή όμως κάτι τέτοιες κατασκευές προσφέρονται για αυθαίρετα πατάρια, κάνε και μια επίλυση θεωρώντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν οι οπές των σταθμών 1 και 2 και λάβε τα δυσμενέστερα αποτελέσματα.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

ουσιαστικα οριζεις τιμη 0 για τους κομβους που δεν πιανονται απο το διαφραγμα?

το 0 το θεωρει ως μη υπαρξε διαφραγματος, οποτε μπορεις να επιλυσεις με δυναμική φασματική ανάλυση με μετατόπιση των μαζών, σωστα?

----------


## Kostas2002

> 8. Δεν έχει σχέση με το nv. Το πού θα υπολογιστεί το nv το ορίζεις μέσω του υψομέτρου βάσης.


Έχεις δίκιο Χάρη. Λάθος μου....

----------


## Xάρης

> ουσιαστικα οριζεις τιμη 0 για τους κομβους που δεν πιανονται απο το διαφραγμα?


Σου απάντησα παραπάνω. Άλλοτε ναι και άλλοτε όχι. Κάθε κτήριο και διαφορετική περίπτωση.




> το 0 το θεωρει ως μη υπαρξε διαφραγματος, οποτε μπορεις να επιλυσεις με δυναμική φασματική ανάλυση με μετατόπιση των μαζών, σωστα?


Τιμή "0" σ' έναν κόμβο σημαίνει ότι δεν συμμετέχει στο διάφραγμα. 
Όσο για το 2ο σκέλος του ερωτήματός σου, δεν έχεις παρά να αφαιρέσεις τους κόμβους από το διάφραγμα και αν κάνεις κλικ στο κουμπάκι της επίλυσης με την προεπιλεγμένη μέθοδο της δυναμικής φασματικής με μετατόπιση των μαζών. Περιμένουμε να μας ενημερώσεις αν μπορεί να γίνει. Εγώ ποντάρω στο "ΝΑΙ". :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## sundance

> Αφαίρεσε από το διάφραγμα τους κόμβους που δεν συνδέονται με πλακοδοκούς στις στάθμες 1 και 2.


αυτο θα εχει ως αποτελεσμα, να θεωρουνται αυτοι οι κομβοι (που εχουν τιμη 0) οτι δεν δεσμευονται απο διαφραγμα.
ομως οι κομβοι που πιανονται απο την πλακα στην σταθμη 1 και 2, αυτοι θα δεσμευονται λογω διαφραγματικης λειτουργιας, αφου εκει το φεσπα θα κανει την αναλογη αυξηση ης ροπης αδρανειας λογω πλακοδοκου...κατι που δεν πρεπει να ισχυει, αφου ο εακ δεν θεωρει καθολου διαφραγμα την υπαρξη της πλακας.

αρα εγω βλεπω 2 τροπους:

1. να μην βαλω καθολου την πλακα στις σταθμες 1 και 2

2. να ελευθερωσω *ολους* τους κομβους των υποστυλωματων στις σταθμες 1 και 2 (να θεσω τιμη 0 στην ομαδα δ) (το οποιο δεν ξερω αν κατισχυει της εννοιας της πλακοδοκου, οπως την οριζει το φεσπα με την αυξηση της ροπης αδρανειας κατα την εννοια του διαφραγματος)

----------


## Xάρης

*Πώς προσομοιώνεται το διάφραγμα στο Fespa;*
Μέσω της αύξησης (πολλαπλασιασμό με έναν συντελεστή) των ροπών αδράνειας των πλακοδοκών μόνο (όχι των ορθογωνικών) στη διεύθυνση εντός του επιπέδου της πλάκας.

Άρα, είτε ένας κόμβος ανήκει σε ένα διάφραγμα είτε όχι (δ=0) το διάφραγμα προσομοιώνεται σωστά αν έχουμε πλακοδοκούς εκεί που πρέπει και ορθογωνικές δοκούς εκεί που δεν πρέπει.
Το Fespa θεωρεί *6 βαθμούς ελευθερίας σε κάθε κόμβο* και όχι 3 λόγω διαφράγματος όπως κάνουν άλλα προγράμματα.

Τα δ των κόμβων έχουν επίπτωση σε άλλους υπολογισμούς.

Αντιγράφω από το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του Fespa:
"Όλοι οι κόμβοι που ανήκουν σε μια ομάδα δ συμμετέχουν στον υπολογισμό των τυχηματικών εκκεντροτήτων του διαγράφματος (ΕΑΚ-2000 §3.3.1, §3.3.3, Παράρτημα ΣΤ)
Κόμβοι που εκχωρούνται στην ομάδα 0 δεν συμμετέχουν σε κανένα διάφραγμα, *ούτε συμμετέχουν στον υπολογισμό της τυχηματικής εκκεντρότητας, ούτε δέχονται σεισμικό (αδρανειακό) φορτίο.*"

και

"Αν για κάποιο λόγο είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση *περισσότερων ομάδων διαφράγματος* σε κάποιον όροφο, τότε θα πρέπει ως μέθοδος επίλυσης του φορέα να επιλεγεί η "*δυναμική με στρεπτικά ζεύγη*", η οποία *δεν απαιτεί τον προσδιορισμό του πλασματικού άξονα*"

*
Φοβάμαι όμως ότι ανακυκλώνουμε τα ίδια και τα ίδια!*

Και επειδή φυσικά, εγώ είμαι ένας απλός χρήστης του Fespa, γιατί δεν τηλεφωνείς στην LH-Λογισμική να μιλήσεις με τον Γιάννη Ντόντο (ή όποιον άλλον) που παρέχει υποστήριξη για το Fespa και να μας μεταφέρεις το τι θα σου πει;

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

το θεμα ειναι οτι κατα εακ αν υπαρχουν κενα >35%  τοτε δεν θεωρειται εξασφαλισμενη η διαφραγματικη λειτουργια.

στο φεσπα αν δημιουργησω πλακοδοκους στο μικρο κομματι πλακας της σταθμης 1 και 2, τοτε αυτο το κομματι πλακας θα θεωρηθει διαφραγμα για τις εν λογω δοκους.

αρα, μαλλον δεν θα πρεπει να μπουν καθολου οι πλακες στη σταθμη 1 και 2 (αφου το δ δεν αναιρει την αυξηση της ροπης αδρανειας κατα την διευθυνση του διαφραγματος)

----------


## Kostas2002

Ε μην δημιουργείς πλακοδοκούς... Δήλωσε ότι είναι ορθογωνικές και αυτές...

----------


## Xάρης

1. Διάβασε το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης του Fespa όπου αναφέρονται και τα αποσπάσματα που σου αναφέρω παραπάνω.

2. Πάρε τηλ. στην υποστήριξη της LH να δεις τι θα σου πούνε. Αν θες, το μεταφέρεις και σε μας.

3. Δοκίμασε και έτσι και αλλιώς και δες τις διαφορές στα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## sundance

αν δημιουργησω ορθογωνικες, τοτε δεν εχω σωστο υπολογισμο δοκων, ουτε σωστη κατανομη των εντατικων μεγεθων...

θα το ψαξω!!

υγ. ενα παταρι που παταει σε μεταλικες διαδοκιδες, και ξυλινο πατωμα, δημιουργει διαφραγμα σε κτιριο ω.σ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σε κάθε προσομοίωση κάτι χάνεις κάτι κερδίζεις.
Αν προχωρήσεις "χειρωνακτικά" με τροποποίηση των κατάλληλων τιμών στους πίνακες, μπορείς να μην χάσεις τίποτα πέρα από τον χρόνο σου!

Ισχυρό διάφραγμα, όχι. Εξάλλου συνδέονται μόνο οι απέναντι πλευρές.
Θα σε παραπέμψω στις κατασκευές από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία και στο γνωστό βιβλίο της Καραντώνη.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

σε αυτη την περιπτωση κτιριου, οπου δεν υπαρχει υπογειο και εχουμε πλακα επι εδαφους, τα υποστυλωματα δεσμευονται πλευρικα απο την πλακα (στην πραξη δεν γινεται αρμος στην επαφη με το υποστυλωμα, δεν ξερω αν πρακτικα κανετε κατι αλλο) οποτε τα σπατε στο σημειο επαφης, ωστε να υπολογιστουν σωστα τα μηκη λυγισμου??

επισης δεν θα πρεπει να διαστασιολογηθει ως θεσει κοντο?

----------


## Xάρης

Περιμετρικά τοιχία από τη στάθμη θεμελίωσης μέχρι τη στάθμη του δαπέδου ισογείου δεν έχεις;
Αν δεν έχεις, δεν νομίζω ότι συνδέεις τις πλάκες gross beton με τα υποστυλώματα και μόνο.
Οπότε, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι άλλο, μήκος λυγισμού είναι όλο το ύψος του στύλου, από το πέδιλο ως την οροφή ισογείου.

----------


## sundance

1.με αλλα λογια συνηθιζεις σε τετοια περιπτωση (δεν μου εχει ξανατυχει, παντα υπηρχε υπογειο), να διαμορφωνεις τοιχεια 1,5-2 μετρα περιμετρικα? 
2.ή και στις ενδιαμεσες εσωτερικες πεδολοδοκους?
3.αφηνεις και αναμονες και τις σπας στην πλακα επι εδαφους?

λιγο δυσκολο να αφεθει αρμος...εκτος αν βαλουν εξηλασμενη 3αρα στα σημεια επαφης.

----------


## Xάρης

1. Μπορείς να κάνεις την θεμελίωση πιο επιφανειακή;
Τα τοιχία μπορούν να είναι μέρος της θεμελίωσης, δηλαδή να είναι πεδιλοδοκοί και να μην υπάρχουν πέδιλα.

2. Όχι σε όλες.

3. Αναλόγως. Μπορεί να γίνει κι αυτό που λες, μπορεί να μην συνδέεται η πλάκα εδάφους με τα τοιχία (όταν φέρει πολύ μεγάλα φορτία, π.χ. σε βιομηχανικά κτήρια), μπορεί να συνδέεται χωρίς τις αναμονές που λες και να σκυροδετηθεί το άνω μέρος των τοιχίων και η πλάκα ενιαία.

----------


## Kostas2002

Προσωπικά όπου δεν έχω υπόγειο, κάνω πάντα ή τοίχωμα μεταξύ ΠΔ και πλάκας ή ψιλή ΠΔ ή δοκούς στο επίπεδο δαπέδου ισογείου (μία φορά και δεν το ξανακάνω)
Όταν έχω μεγάλο βάθος εκσκαφής, λόγω εδάφους πχ, τότε κάνω και την επίλυση όπως θα κατασκευαστεί.

----------


## sundance

3. οταν ειναι μεγαλα τα φορτια και δεν συνδεθει, δεν ειναι πολυ πιθανο να ρηγματωθει απο διαφορικες καθιζησεις της πλακος?

4.εγω αυτο που εχω δει στην πραξη σε θεμελιωσεις 1,20-1,40, ειναι να διαμορφωνουν ενα μικρο τοιχειο 10εκ με μονο πλεγμα πανω στην πεδιλοδοκο ή την συνδετηρια (???) και να μπαζωνουν.

σωστη ειναι η διαμορφωση (σε συνδετηρια ειδικα)?

5.αυτο το τοιχειο να μπει στην προσομοιωση?

----------


## Xάρης

3. Αντιθέτως, αν έχουμε μεγάλα φορτία είναι ενδεχόμενο να έχουμε ρηγμάτωση στη σύνδεση με τα περιμετρικά τοιχία. Δες πώς κατασκευάζονται οι πλάκες gross beton σε βιομηχανικά κτήρια/αποθήκες που δέχονται μεγάλα φορτία.
Όταν έχουμε μεγάλη επιφάνεια, δημιουργούνται αρμοί.

4. Λύσεις πολλές. 
Άλλοι συνάδελφοι τις οπλίζουν ως ανωδομής γιατί θεωρούν (δικαίως πολλές φορές) ότι θα βρεθούν στον αέρα λόγω κακής συμπύκνωσης του εδάφους και συνεπώς θα λειτουργήσουν τελικά ως πλάκες ανωδομής.

5. Ως τι; 
Ως κατακόρυφο φορτίο για τις υποκείμενες δοκούς, ναι. 
Ως στοιχείο που μειώνει το μήκος λυγισμού των στύλων, ενδεχομένως (εγώ δεν θα το έβαζα, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα λυγισμού). 
Ως δέσμευση (προσθήκη κόμβου στους στύλους, στο επίπεδο του άνω μέρους της περιμετρικής δοκού), ενδεχομένως.
Ως δοκός, όχι.

----------


## sundance

4. εσεις σε απλα μονωροφα, δυοροφα, με χρηση κατοικια τι τοιχειο βαζετε? τι παχος? πανω σε πεδιλο ή και σε συνδετηρια? μονο περιμετρικα?

5. θεωρω οτι μπορει να μπει στην προσομοιωση κανονικα ως τοιχωμα υπογειου, με το υψος του και το παχος του. οπως αλλωστε θα κατασκευαστει. γιατι να μην το βαλει καποιος και να μπλεξει με 'αλχημειες'  (φορτια, δεσμευσεις κλπ)?

----------


## Xάρης

4. Μικρό βάθος θεμελίωσης και πεδιλοδοκούς ύψους έως 1,50μ. 
Αν το βάθος θεμελίωσης προκύπτει μεγαλύτερο, τότε γίνεται υπόγειο.

5. Τοιχίο πάχους 10cm δεν θα το έβαζα στο μοντέλο ως τοιχίο υπογείου. Είναι μια κατασκευαστική διαμόρφωση και ως τέτοια θα την αντιμετώπιζα.

----------


## sundance

4. μα περιμετρικα χρειαζεται τοιχειο για το μπαζωμα. Δηλαδη για ενα μονωροφο κανεις θεμελιωση με πεδιλοδοκους και μαλιστα περιμετρικα την σηκωνεις επιπλεον για να γινει το μπαζωμα?? δεν ειναι ολιγον αντιοικονομικο?

5. ειτε ειναι 10 ή 20εκ η λειτουργια του στοιχειου αυτου δεν αλλαζει. μαζι με την πεδιλοδοκο ως υψικορμη δοκος θα λειτουργησει.

----------


## Xάρης

4. Εξαρτάται από το βάθος θεμελίωσης, την κάτοψη και το αν αποδέχεσαι να γίνουν τα τοιχιάκια των 10cm που ανέφερες ή όχι. Αν κατασκευάσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς τοιχία για το μπάζωμα κάντα μέρος του φέροντα οργανισμού. Αυτό λέω με λίγα λόγια.

5. Εξαρτάται από τον τρόπο κατασκευής. Αν στην ανωδομή τους τοίχους πλήρωσης τους κατασκευάσεις από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα πάχους 10cm με πλέγμα Τ131, θα αντιμετωπίσεις τον φέροντα οργανισμό ως ένα τεράστιο τοιχίο;

----------


## sundance

4. με αλλα λογια περνας στον φ.ο τοιχεια ανω των 15εκ παχος. ειπαμε τα σηκωνεις μονο περιμετρικα ή και εσωτερικα?

5. καταλαβαινω το σκεπτικο σου!! θεωρω οτι  ενα τοιχειο 10εκ δεν θα λειτουργησει εχοντας σημαντικο στατικο ρολο, παρολαυτα εισαγει στην πραγματικη κατασκευη καποιες ασαφειες, καποιες επιπλεον αβεβαιοτητες. Τις οποιες θελω να αποφευγω.

----------


## Xάρης

4. Εσωτερικά, αναλόγως της περίπτωσης. 



> με αλλα λογια περνας στον φ.ο τοιχεια ανω των 15εκ παχος


Αυτό εσύ το είπες, όχι εγώ.

----------


## sundance

βεβαια, απλα αυτο συμπερανα. οτι δλδ τα 10εκ τα θεωρεις κατασκευαστικη διαμορφωση, μη ικανη να λειτουργησει ως τοιχειο. οποτε τα 15εκ μαλλον ειναι οκ για να συμπεριληφθουν στο μοντελο???

--------------------

οσον αφορα το προηγουμενο θεμα σχετικα με ομαδες δ, και κενα στο διαφραγμα, τα αποτελεσματα διερευνησης:





*οροφη ισογειου*

----------

Xάρης

----------


## sundance

η μεταφορα των φορτιων στις δοκους, εχει διαφορες στην οπλιση των δοκων του πανω φατνωματος (με την πλακα) οπως και στα υποστυλωματα του ιδιου φατνωματος.

επισης, τελικα η ομαδα δ, εχει επιρροη, μιας και στο 1η και τελευταια επιλυση, προκυπτουν διαφορες στον προσθετο οπλισμο των δοκων του πανω φατνωματος (με την πλακα).

αντιθετως οταν γινει μεταφορα φορτιων, η δ δεν φερνει καποια αλλαγη.

----------

